# Lorenzo Fertitta: 140,000 People Viewed UFC 106 Illegally



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

UFC co-owner Lorenzo Fertitta testified Wednesday at a House Judiciary Committee hearing on piracy of live sports broadcasting over the Internet, and he said the UFC is potentially losing tens of millions of dollars because people are illegally streaming UFC pay-per-views online.

"Just last month, the broadcast of UFC 106 from the Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas, Nevada, had over 271 unauthorized streams with over 140,000 views, and those are only the ones that our anti-piracy team and consultants identified," Fertitta told the committee. "There were likely more streams that we simply couldn't find."

In reality, there were certainly more streams that the UFC couldn't find: Internet piracy is a huge problem all over the world, and the 271 unauthorized streams that the UFC could find were definitely not the only unauthorized streams out there.

Fertitta said he wasn't addressing Congress to advocate for specific legislation against online piracy. Rather, Fertitta said he wanted to make Congress aware that it's a problem that will only grow without some type of action.

"I do not have sufficient mastery of the technical details to venture an opinion on how these streaming technologies will develop, but it is clear that these sites are making their money on the backs of stolen copyrighted works," Fertitta said.

One site Fertitta mentioned, Justin.tv, was represented at the hearing by its CEO, Michael Seibel. Justin.tv maintains that it doesn't attempt to facilitate illegal Internet piracy, and that it works with copyright owners to take unauthorized streams down. Fertitta said he appreciates the fact that Justin.tv has reached out to the UFC, but he said he thinks more could be done -- and that many sites are illegally profiting from the UFC's copyrighted broadcasts.

"I submit that they have deliberately chosen not to take reasonable precautions to deter the rampant infringement on their sites because they directly profit from the availability of popular infringing streams on those sites," Fertitta said.

Source : mmafanhouse

Thats around 7 million dollars they lost. I think its going to get a lot worse for the ufc, technology is so good that its incredibly easy to find streams


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

ppl who watch streams will never pay for the PPV they'll just download it the next day or something....he should stop wasting his time


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

H-Deep said:


> Thats around 7 million dollars they lost. I think its going to get a lot worse for the ufc, technology is so good that its incredibly easy to find streams


It might be easy to find streams, but almost ALL of them are shockingly poor quality. 

They get taken down half way through, crap video & Audio.

Like the above poster said, the guys streaming are not going to buy the PPV anyway, so it's not like they are really losing out on immediate revenue. 

They will lose out on DVD sales though, BIG TIME, as the torrent goes up a day after, and is in perfect quality, if not a HD feed.

People who love MMA and want to watch the event properly without skipping through websites of shite quality will get the PPV. Their problem is the torrent end I feel.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I buy the UFC ppv's for the most part and download them online later. Like i"m going to pay $55 and then buy the DVD lol


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm sure there are a LOT more then 140k


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

H-Deep said:


> One site Fertitta mentioned, *Justin.tv*


uh oh

:shame02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Private streams FTW.

This number is WAY low. MAYBE that many people watched it LIVE illegally, but the day and days after that MILLIONS watch it for free.

About the Quality : You can get full Xvid quality on a private stream, and you can download 100% HD the next day by *torrent*. So to those who think the technology isn't there, it has been for awhile!

I buy PPVs when they are stacked, or if someone wants to pitch in for it. I give them plenty of support otherwise. Call me selective, but the world is falling apart, and I'm not spending all of my money on something others are getting for free.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL:sign01:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Private streams FTW.


Really?


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

What about torrents, have they have tough about that?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I admit i watch anything other than the UFC illegally but that is only because there is no legal way of watching the WEC, Dream ect. in the UK, but i pay for the UFC cards and i would pay for WEC, Dream and SF too if they were shown here.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The Fertittas can cry me a river.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just by the ppv and record it??


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

H-Deep said:


> UFC co-owner Lorenzo Fertitta testified Wednesday at a House Judiciary Committee hearing on piracy of live sports broadcasting over the Internet, and he said the UFC is potentially losing tens of millions of dollars because people are illegally streaming UFC pay-per-views online.


Ok METALLICA.

Seriously, he is sounding like a TOTAL wiener.

Not everyone has access to PPV, so the fact people are tuning in and he's building his brand is HUGE.

SO what these people aren't paying for your shitty cards, they are buying your t-shirts, hats, and other merchandise.

My respect for that joker has vanished. Awwww, poor millionaire.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

Recently I just stream unless its a stacked card.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> The Fertittas can cry me a river.


+1. Maybe don't charge that much goddamn money for a b-rated card (when we get Fedor vs Rogers for free?) and we'll start illegally watching less. $55~ for a few hours of entertainment is insane, especially 1-2x a month. That's like all the gas money I use in a month... or a week of groceries.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> +1. Maybe don't charge that much goddamn money for a b-rated card (when we get Fedor vs Rogers for free?) and we'll start illegally watching less. $55~ for a few hours of entertainment is insane, especially 1-2x a month. That's like all the gas money I use in a month... or a week of groceries.


Exaaaaactly. If they were $25 or $30, I'd seriously consider it. I wish I could be that thrifty with gas. My house eats like the TUF 10 house, I swear, and I am not the problem.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

If there is no legal way of watching the UFC ect. in your country, then i think they have the right to watch it on the net or by other means. But if you can get it theres no excuse in not paying for it, if you cant afford it then dont watch it, other wise you are ruining it for everyone else. If everyone watches it online then we wont have anything to watch at all because they wont be making a profit. All i say is support the thing you claim to love, which i am hoping the most of you do.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> The Fertittas can cry me a river.


Exactly. Not everyone can afford the ppv events. Especially in this economy. 55 extra bucks a month is a lot right now.

Like they don't make enough money anyway. I understand that people are stealing from him but it isn't only the UFC. People download free music, movies, other sporting events everyday. People can even download entire operating systems such as Vista and Windows 7 and they can get expensive programs like microsoft office or photoshop for free.

I think that the world is well aware of this problem and him complaining is not going to fix it at all. He already has people out there shutting down streams. What more can you do?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

IF PPVs weren't damn near $60 I'd consider buying then more. I'd be willing to part with $30-$35 for it. For $55 I should get a damn copy of the DVD -.- Don't get me wrong, if a card is specifically a stacked card I don't mind as much because I can get people to chip in (I payed like $20 for UFC 100 lol) but with them putting on 9001 PPVs a year, I just can't afford it. I support the UFC in other ways though (buying merchandise etc). Hell, probably half of the PPVs I've seen I just go to a bar and watch them, which happens to be completely legal, but yet watching them online isn't? Same thing except that I don't have to worry about drunken asshats lol. I mean, I support the UFC and everything, but these billionare sob stories always make me lol. "Oh we made millions upon millions of dollars but we could've made millions more that night, damn pirates!1" Same thing with Metallica crying about it and suing people for obscene amounts of money. You're already MAKING obscene amounts of money, don't act like a greedy douche (Lorenzo is far from doing that though) and act like your product is worth WAY more money than it is just for publicity and more money that you don't really need. What the Hell is Lars Ulrich going to do with another 8 million dollars? Wipe his ass with it? The dudes already worth millions.
/rant
/marxism lol


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Just so everyone knows; Tecnically, by law, you can download a PPV as many times as you want if you initially pay for the PPV. 

That is the whole reason why torrents are legal, you have the right to back up your PERSONAL copies. Torrents are legally there for you to back up the videos and other things you purchase.

Plus, I need to put all MMA and MMA instructional videos I can get from these torrent sites, on my massive ipod for studying on the go. 

I pay for maybeeeeeeee 4-5 PPVs a year by myself, and maybe 2-3 others people will split on. I buy clothing, videogames, and usually buy a hardcopy of any quality instructional videos, but I'm not going to deprive myself of MMA because I can't pay for every PPV.

If you knock it, you haven't tried it.


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

*re:*

for theft to exist, something has to be missing from the plaintiff.

Intellectual Property Laws are a scam, and have been used by government to give favor to well connected organizations/companies.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

This *just in.* People are streaming events illegaly and the absence of *tv* are making the UFC poor.

I have "illegaly" streamed some events before and I have to say it *sucks* compared to the TV or the real deal.

But luckily UFC is shown free here in Sweden.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I wanted to order Griffin VS Ortiz 2. I called my cable company and they said I wouldn't be able to get it because I didn't provide 24 hours notice. I decided to go on the UFC site and pay $50 to stream the fight live on my computer. The media player on their site didn't work and I had a BUNCH of people over to watch the fight. It was so frustrating, what a let down! I ended up missing most of the card until I found a stream online and caught the main event. 
Streams FTW :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> I wanted to order Griffin VS Ortiz 2. I called my cable company and they said I wouldn't be able to get it because I didn't provide 24 hours notice. *I decided to go on the UFC site and pay $50 to stream the fight live on my computer. The media player on their site didn't work *and I had a BUNCH of people over to watch the fight. It was so frustrating, what a let down! I ended up missing most of the card until I found a stream online and caught the main event.
> Streams FTW :thumb02:



Did you actually pay the 50 bucks before you found out that the media player was not working? That would suck if so.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

The thing is, is that the same situation occured with napster back in the day when people were downloading copyrighted music illegally through this peer-to-peer program. They eventually closed down Napster, only to have another website replace it. There's the idea that if the information can be put on the internet, then it should be free. That's the notion that most people feel. Personally, if the UFC someone got rid of all available streaming, i think they would lose a great amount of exposure and fan base. Their fan base, whether they like it or not, started by people watching UFC fights, ON THE INTERNET. That's how I became a fan, IT wasn't me buying a PPV show, it was me watching it online. IF all the streams and illegal sites that make the UFC fights available online for free was taken down they would lose a significant amount of fans--including me. I love to watch MMA, but it's a hobby. A hobby that could be replaced with another. Whether the UFC likes it or not, these internet sites that put up illegal UFC shows has helped them grow at the rapid pace that it has. If you close it down, then you lose your biggest power for growth.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

There is no event on earth I would pay 50 Dollars for. I dont even know ow ppv works and whether I can order it or not. PPV is unknown in Germany. I watch it the next day.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Exactly. Not everyone can afford the ppv events. Especially in this economy. 55 extra bucks a month is a lot right now.
> 
> Like they don't make enough money anyway. I understand that people are stealing from him but it isn't only the UFC. People download free music, movies, other sporting events everyday. People can even download entire operating systems such as Vista and Windows 7 and they can get expensive programs like microsoft office or photoshop for free.
> 
> I think that the world is well aware of this problem and him complaining is not going to fix it at all. He already has people out there shutting down streams. What more can you do?


Do you steal your groceries and your clothes too? why not? am sure they are making millions too. just because they are worth millions doesnt make it ok to steal there product. If you cant afford clothes do you steal them? i dont think you do, so what gives you the right to steal from the UFC and Just because its easier to steal too doesn't make it any less of a crime too.

Sorry guys, but i dont like how you's think its ok steal stuff from people, you's are almost making sound like its cool. Its not cool i want the UFC and MMA to be the biggest and the best it can be and am sure you's do, but how can it get there if every just steals there shit. hate to be the Buzz Killington here, buts the truth, its not ok or cool to steal this stuff.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Do you steal your groceries and your clothes too? why not? am sure they are making millions too. just because they are worth millions doesnt make it ok to steal there product. If you cant afford clothes do you steal them? i dont think you do, so what gives you the right to steal from the UFC and Just because its easier to steal too doesn't make it any less of a crime too.
> 
> Sorry guys, but i dont like how you's think its ok steal stuff from people, you's are almost making sound like its cool. Its not cool i want the UFC and MMA to be the biggest and the best it can be and am sure you's do, but how can it get there if every just steals there shit. hate to be the Buzz Killington here, buts the truth, its not ok or cool to steal this stuff.


Right, as if you're any better for watching DREAM, WEC, etc illegally. You can buy the DREAM DVD when it comes out and you can always go the WEC event or watch their DVD. I'm sure you probably put yourself on a higher pedestal than everyone else, and I'm probably sure you NEVER watched an illegal clip on Youtube, or any other video sharing site--because, well, you're above that sort of thing right? :sarcastic12: If you're going to bash on other people for watching _illegal_ UFC clips, bash on yourself for doing the same thing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Do you steal your groceries and your clothes too? why not? am sure they are making millions too. just because they are worth millions doesnt make it ok to steal there product. If you cant afford clothes do you steal them? i dont think you do, so what gives you the right to steal from the UFC and Just because its easier to steal too doesn't make it any less of a crime too.
> 
> Sorry guys, but i dont like how you's think its ok steal stuff from people, you's are almost making sound like its cool. Its not cool i want the UFC and MMA to be the biggest and the best it can be and am sure you's do, but how can it get there if every just steals there shit. hate to be the Buzz Killington here, buts the truth, its not ok or cool to steal this stuff.


o.o I actually meant to erase the part about "Like they don't make enough money" It sounded bad once I typed it.

Anyway, my main point was that I am sure that people are aware because the UFC is one of numerous things that can be downloaded for free. It is tiny compared to the money lose because of free music downloaded everyday.

This is a part of life now. Everything gets ripped off. If you find a program you want or a ppv you want, or movie, or song, odds are that you will find it in numerous places on the web for free.

I am not saying that it makes it ok because you are right, I don't steal food or my clothes. I have don't watch live streams much to be honest. The only fights I watch online are ones that happened years in the past. 

But just because it isn't ok does not mean that people will stop doing it. Outside of having people looking online and taking down streams, not much can be done. People are going to jail for movies and music, and millions are still lost every month because of piracy.

I agree with you that just because people can't afford it doesn't mean that it is right. But that is a reason why it is done. Not to mention that it gives them exposure to people who aren't going to by it even if they couldn't find a stream. It does let people that normally would buy them get it for free. But what are they gonna do? Really? Besides policing it, there isn't anything else. And the internet is way too big for them to get them all.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Did you actually pay the 50 bucks before you found out that the media player was not working? That would suck if so.


Yeah man, I paid the $50 and then when I went to watch it I kept getting errors. I was SO pissed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> Yeah man, I paid the $50 and then when I went to watch it I kept getting errors. I was SO pissed.


Dang that's rough. You weren't able to get your money back?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Dang that's rough. You weren't able to get your money back?


Actually, I made sure to raise a big stink about it over email right away so Zuffa credited my card several days later. It sucked missing the fight, but good thing I got every penny back.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> Actually, I made sure to raise a big stink about it over email right away so Zuffa credited my card several days later. It sucked missing the fight, but good thing I got every penny back.


Yeah I would have been livid had I not been able to get money back in a situation like that. It does suck that you didn't get to see all of the fights. You should have made them send you a free dvd of the card! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

daitrong said:


> Right, as if you're any better for watching DREAM, WEC, etc illegally. You can buy the DREAM DVD when it comes out and you can always go the WEC event or watch their DVD. I'm sure you probably put yourself on a higher pedestal than everyone else, and I'm probably sure you NEVER watched an illegal clip on Youtube, or any other video sharing site--because, well, you're above that sort of thing right? :sarcastic12: If you're going to bash on other people for watching _illegal_ UFC clips, bash on yourself for doing the same thing.


Show me where you can buy Dream and WEC DVDs and i will, they dont exist as far i know. And you expect me to fly all the way to the US to watch the WEC events? lol. am not saying am MR Perfect, but i support the UFC and MMA the best i possible can and i just want others to do the same. Maybe am being a hypocrite as i dont give a shit about anything else really (DVDs music ect.), but when it comes to the UFC and MMA i want it to be the best it can be as i love the sport. thats my little sob story for tonight lol


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Show me where you can buy Dream and WEC DVDs and i will, they dont exist as far i know. And you expect me to fly all the way to the US to watch the WEC events? lol. am not saying am MR Perfect, but i support the UFC and MMA the best i possible can and i just want others to do the same. Maybe am being a hypocrite as i dont give a shit about anything else really (DVDs music ect.), but when it comes to the UFC and MMA i want it to be the best it can be as i love the sport. thats my little sob story for tonight lol


There are many websites online you can buy dream, wec dvd from. I did a quick search and came up some with results on ebay, budovideos etc. I'm just saying that if you think watching illegal videos or downloading copyrighted materials stealing then you got to consider yourself a thief as well. I think both sides benefit from the exchange. Now, whether if it's right or not, I'm still going to do it. For the same reason I sometimes drive 75mph on a 65mph freeway-- it just doesn't seem wrong to me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Personally I think it is wierd fighting sports even have PPV's. I mean all it does it cut down on the exposure that they get. Sure it brings in a lot of money. But out of the mainstream sports such as the NFL, the NHL, NBA, MLB ect.. they don't have any ppv events. Not even the championship or the all star games. They get their money from selling tickets.

Maybe I understand the money factore. I just wish it was like other sports where it was free.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> The Fertittas can cry me a river.


Amen, they could use a couple billion dollars more, maybe they should just up the outragious (for most cards) prices even more. This should be Congress's number one job. Taxpayer money should go to helping the rich, its in the Constitution.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I paid for a UFC ppv. :confused02:

Like 2 years ago I started hitting up bars and restaurants that were showing it. PPV = 50$ vs pitcher of beer (5-6beers) 8$ x 2 + food 12-20$ + gas 3$ = 39$ I can get drunk, eat a damn good meal and watch ufc for cheaper than paying to see it. But now, I mostly watch streams from home unless I go out to watch it. Lets face it, 12$ for a pizza, 10$ for a 12pack of beer. get drunk, food for the night and watch ufc for 22$.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Personally I think it is wierd fighting sports even have PPV's. I mean all it does it cut down on the exposure that they get. Sure it brings in a lot of money. But out of the mainstream sports such as the NFL, the NHL, NBA, MLB ect.. they don't have any ppv events. Not even the championship or the all star games. They get their money from selling tickets.
> 
> Maybe I understand the money factore. I just wish it was like other sports where it was free.


It most certainly does cut down on the sport's exposure. I think it's idiotic that Zuffa charges for a card that is anything but top notch. The only way the sport is going to continue to grow and become more accepted by the mainstream is 1)more free fights 2) more big names 3) more free fights with big names.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> Do you steal your groceries and your clothes too? why not? am sure they are making millions too. just because they are worth millions doesnt make it ok to steal there product. If you cant afford clothes do you steal them? i dont think you do, so what gives you the right to steal from the UFC and Just because its easier to steal too doesn't make it any less of a crime too.
> 
> Sorry guys, but i dont like how you's think its ok steal stuff from people, you's are almost making sound like its cool. Its not cool i want the UFC and MMA to be the biggest and the best it can be and am sure you's do, but how can it get there if every just steals there shit. hate to be the Buzz Killington here, buts the truth, its not ok or cool to steal this stuff.


If I was standing in a parking lot infront of a clothing store, and I looked over at the corner of the lot, and there was a guy outside giving away for free the exact items that I would have to be paying $50 a pop for, you better believe I would hit that corner and get my stuff for free.

If the UFC gave me Lyoto vs. Shogun rematch for the title, Brock vs. Nog for the title, toss in some solid fights like Carwin vs. Mir, BJ vs. Kos at 170, etc, I would be MORE than happy to pay $50 for that. 

I will not fork out $50 of my hard earned money to watch Rashad vs. Thiago and Stout vs. Joe, when I can get it for free somewhere else.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cry me a river..How about these guys be about the sport more then the money for a change.. You dont see the NFL's super bowl on ppv. You dont see the world series on PPV. Let alone season play. Strike a deal with hbo or one of those channels (is that considered ppv since its a requested not standard channel?) Or a major tv channel problem solved. :thumb02:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> If I was standing in a parking lot infront of a clothing store, and I looked over at the corner of the lot, and there was a guy outside giving away for free the exact items that I would have to be paying $50 a pop for, you better believe I would hit that corner and get my stuff for free.
> 
> If the UFC gave me Lyoto vs. Shogun rematch for the title, Brock vs. Nog for the title, toss in some solid fights like Carwin vs. Mir, BJ vs. Kos at 170, etc, I would be MORE than happy to pay $50 for that.
> 
> I will not fork out $50 of my hard earned money to watch Rashad vs. Thiago and Stout vs. Joe, when I can get it for free somewhere else.


I would to, but how often does that happen? never. The UFC give away there stuff for free too on spike TV but you still steal there product anyway. I agree $50+ is a lot of money to pay once or twice a month and i shouldnt really be saying anything as we dont have to pay anything close that in the UK, so i cant really say what i would do in your situations, i think i would just go to a bar to watch it though. 

Il stop arguing now as i realize we are not in the same boat, but i would still try to support the UFC the best i can.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> I would to, but how often does that happen? never. The UFC give away there stuff for free too on spike TV but you still steal there product anyway. I agree $50+ is a lot of money to pay once or twice a month and i shouldnt really be saying anything as we dont have to pay anything close that in the UK, so i cant really say what i would do in your situations, i think i would just go to a bar to watch it though.
> 
> Il stop arguing now as i realize we are not in the same boat, but i would still try to support the UFC the best i can.


Well, you are right in that it doesn't happen often (guy on the corner giving away same items in the store), but if it did, most of us would take advantage. Since the advantage is right there to be taken when it comes to UFC PPV, many of us jump to it.

So long as I can watch mediocre UFC events for free without paying for them, I will do so. As I said, give me great, amazing fights, and it's worth the money. Give me Stout vs Joe with Thiago vs Rashad as a main event, not even a title fight, I will find other ways to watch it than forking out my hard earned cash.

Now, I am hungry. (Random, but the truth.)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I support the UFC by helping them have good numbers for UFC Unleashed, Countdown, etc.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I order or get at a friends or watch at a bar every UFC event for the last 4 or 5 years. I think I streamed Wand vs Franklin and Rashad vs Bisbing because I was put up in a hotel for work with no ppv and streaming just straight up sucks I couldnt handle it. The quality was just too crappy I will pay the fifty or atleast chip in or pay the ten dollar cover at a bar to see it in good quality.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

if alot of you truely had respect for the fighters and what they do for your entertainment then shelling out a few bucks among friends to order a PPV is about the least you can do. For the sport to grow you need PAYING fans and for the fighters to be compensated properly (they SHOULD be making millions in the near future per fight, just like boxers) then ppl need to buy more PPVs. The reason alot of companies closed down was lack of PPV buys, like Dana said they used to think PPV was the holy grail but when they 1st started putting them out it nearly bankrupt them.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

alizio said:


> if alot of you truely had respect for the fighters and what they do for your entertainment then shelling out a few bucks among friends to order a PPV is about the least you can do. For the sport to grow you need PAYING fans and for the fighters to be compensated properly (they SHOULD be making millions in the near future per fight, just like boxers) then ppl need to buy more PPVs. The reason alot of companies closed down was lack of PPV buys, like Dana said they used to think PPV was the holy grail but when they 1st started putting them out it nearly bankrupt them.


Current ppv pirating would have absolutely no effect on fighters salaries..


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

ZENKI1 said:


> Current ppv pirating would have absolutely no effect on fighters salaries..


of course it would, if they are not selling PPV's how are they going to make money? plus some of the fighters get a percentage of the PPV buys so it would effect there salaries directly.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes its only taking money out of the Fertittas pockets, MMA fighters make a smaller percent of revenue than any other sport. DJSyko (aka some distant Fertitta relative) your hall monitor badge has expired, you have no authoritah to preach to others, go find a ledge somewhere.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ZENKI1 said:


> Current ppv pirating would have absolutely no effect on fighters salaries..


 how wouldnt it?? If the UFC doesnt grow because ppl are stealing the feed then they wont pay their fighters more, correct?? Some fighters have contracts with % of the PPV buys as part of their paycut.

140k known ppl and prob a helluva lot more unknown, obviously not all of those ppl would buy it instead of stealing it but you cant tell me a portion wouldnt?? 

I understand for casual fans or ppl that arent that interested, i will NEVER understand a hardcore fan that doesnt want to support their fav organization or fighters unless they are severely down on their luck finicially and in that case they should be doing other things then patrolling MMA websites and watching fights imo

i feel the neg reps coming  it hurts me deeply and truely:sarcastic12:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

machidaisgod said:


> Yes its only taking money out of the Fertittas pockets, MMA fighters make a smaller percent of revenue than any other sport. DJSyko (aka some distant Fertitta relative) your hall monitor badge has expired, you have no authoritah to preach to others, go find a ledge somewhere.


Haha WTF? like anyone listens to your dribble?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

What I want to know is where they found all those streams... 271? I am lucky if I can find 5-10 and I thought I was decent at finding them...


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

140 NICE!! Lets see if we can get that number up. 50 bucks for Forrest-Tito LOL


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> Yes its only taking money out of the Fertittas pockets, MMA fighters make a smaller percent of revenue than any other sport. DJSyko (aka some distant Fertitta relative) your hall monitor badge has expired, you have no authoritah to preach to others, go find a ledge somewhere.


I just want you to know that if I had enough cupcakes for everyone in this thread to have one, I would end up eating two while everyone else ate theirs. We would snicker and laugh at your immense lack of cupcake.


----------



## hitcat (Sep 20, 2009)

I maybe buy one or two cards a year when I can get enough people over for the fights. I buy the ppv, they buy the food/alky. Otherwise i goto bw3's eat wings and drink beer, get prime seats cause I know somebody  If my wifes working that night and I cant get a babysitter, its streaming on sopcast. Never goes down decent watchable quality unless you blow it up on a 50" lcd. So tell me whats the difference between me not paying and eating wings at the bar, and me streaming it. Either way I didnt make the buy.
Would love to be able to buy them every month, but hell I live in the rust belt, everyone around here either works straight days, or swing shift.
1-2 times a year we all match up and can chill out here. Sucks, but such is life.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

hitcat said:


> I maybe buy one or two cards a year when I can get enough people over for the fights. I buy the ppv, they buy the food/alky. Otherwise i goto bw3's eat wings and drink beer, get prime seats cause I know somebody  If my wifes working that night and I cant get a babysitter, its streaming on sopcast. Never goes down decent watchable quality unless you blow it up on a 50" lcd. So tell me whats the difference between me not paying and eating wings at the bar, and me streaming it. Either way I didnt make the buy.
> Would love to be able to buy them every month, but hell I live in the rust belt, everyone around here either works straight days, or swing shift.
> 1-2 times a year we all match up and can chill out here. Sucks, but such is life.


The bars in my town won't even order the PPVs, because they say it "makes people want to fight", like drunk people don't fight on their own. I think they're just too cheap.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I have to agree that $50 is to much for some cards, I buy most of the PPV's but if it is a particularly weak card I will stream it. Yes it is wrong, and yes it is stealing but I feel I make up for it when I go to a live UFC event and pay $1100 for premium seating, I also feel I make up for it due to the number of friends I have introduced to the UFC over the years. 

It is very weak justification I know, and there is no excuse but especially of late I feel it has been over priced for lots of cards and that they are just riding high on the success of great previous cards. The more people feel ripped off the more people will stream, its as simple as that. Either put on less cards with better fighters, or reduce the $50 PPV sale for some cards.

That being said, we are completely in the wrong when streaming cards!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I simply don't pay to watch sports. I find the idea laughable. I don't pay to watch basketball or football yet I'm expected to pay gross amounts for boxing/MMA? Lol NO!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

in a way fertitta should be thanking these illegal streamers. thats why the UFC has exploded as of late. the more people that get to watch the more they get intrigued and when they want to see a good fight in HD quality on their sofa with friends or family, please believe they will purchase one of your fight cards


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

140,000? there's a few zeroes missing me thinks.


----------



## Lock Bresnar (Nov 16, 2009)

You don't see them complaining about people who go in on ppv's together. Maybe they should make that illegal as well? Would it be ok if 100 people got together and chipped in 50 cents a piece to watch on a huge projector screen? Theyd be losing money since every individual didn't pay $55 a piece for the ppv. I know its not exactly the same, but you cant assume each person was going to buy the ppv by themselves like they did here.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Haha WTF? like anyone listens to your dribble?


Well only one sanctomonious wanker that I know of....



alizio said:


> how wouldnt it?? If the UFC doesnt grow because ppl are stealing the feed then they wont pay their fighters more, correct?? Some fighters have contracts with % of the PPV buys as part of their paycut.
> 
> 140k known ppl and prob a helluva lot more unknown, obviously not all of those ppl would buy it instead of stealing it but you cant tell me a portion wouldnt??
> 
> ...


I know homeless people that are in the library because in In this economy they cant get a job, they spend their days looking for a job but you want to take the 2 or 3 times a month they pirate a signal to watch their favorite fighters cause they should be doing what?? panhandling, volunteer at a homeless shelter or soup kitchen and take a look at those people they have nowhere to go and nothing to do at night but avoid being harrased by cops.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Private streams FTW.
> 
> This number is WAY low. MAYBE that many people watched it LIVE illegally, but the day and days after that MILLIONS watch it for free.
> 
> ...


agreed where I view my stream it is crystal clear quality everytime with no skipping what so ever and they have every ppv available. 

and the number seams way low IMO, I love how the mentioned justin.tv who cares if they stop streaming there stream quality is usually crap


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

I buy them all.

Streams are not cutting into the buy-rates as badly as this article makes it sound. People who download copyrighted materials (or stream them) were likely not going to buy them either way.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

people make money off of it? that's fucked up, that's worse than stealing.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

free (copyright-violating) internet access to shows are a huge part of the reason MMA has blown up. lorenzo, like many big media providers, has fallen prey to the delusion that every viewer who watches illicitly is a lost buy. That simply is not true.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

HexRei said:


> free (copyright-violating) internet access to shows are a huge part of the reason MMA has blown up. lorenzo, like many big media providers, has fallen prey to the delusion that every viewer who watches illicitly is a lost buy. That simply is not true.


you got that right, I would never spend the kind of money they want me to on a ppv


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> free (copyright-violating) internet access to shows are a huge part of the reason MMA has blown up. lorenzo, like many big media providers, has fallen prey to the delusion that every viewer who watches illicitly is a lost buy. That simply is not true.


you know.... that's surprisingly true. I have streamed events, but I have also gone to quite a few events and spent money to see the UFC. If it weren't for the internet the UFC wouldn't be as bag as it is. Hell, the only times I stream are when every bar I go to is full and I can't get in. I don't think they are hard up for money.


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

The interwebz is teh devil! 

In all seriousness I buy a couple PPV's a year, stream all of the others, and download every event. In doing all that I still sleep like a baby at night. 

This guy is trying to tell ME, I'M the bad guy. He runs a multi-million dollar company, pays the fighters crap money and wants me to get in trouble, :sad02: less Fertittas.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HexRei said:


> free (copyright-violating) internet access to shows are a huge part of the reason MMA has blown up. lorenzo, like many big media providers, has fallen prey to the delusion that every viewer who watches illicitly is a lost buy. That simply is not true.


That is very true. Now I will say that their definitely are people who watch streams that would normally buy it. But 1 person watching illegally does not equal a lost buy. You are absolutely right there. :thumbsup: 

I usually only watch WEC online and that is because Direct TV dropped Versus and it doesn't come one. And most places around here have Direct tv as well. It got shut down by the main even though in the Cerrone vs Bendo fight.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

no ppv in my country on my TV service, so i stream and torrent all my events. I think they should offer the events free on network TV and get ad revenue, look at how well that works for nba, nfl mlb, etc..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

tap nap or snap said:


> no ppv in my country on my TV service, so i stream and torrent all my events. I think they should offer the events free on network TV and get ad revenue, look at how well that works for nba, nfl mlb, etc..


Perfect example of why this is good! Right there! Illegal streams are giving the UFC exposure in places where people aren't even able to buy the ppv if they wanted to. It's not like these people would jump on a plane and go somewhere to buy it. They just simply would not be able to see it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Perfect example of why this is good! Right there! Illegal streams are giving the UFC exposure in places where people aren't even able to buy the ppv if they wanted to. It's not like these people would jump on a plane and go somewhere to buy it. They just simply would not be able to see it.



If I'm not mistaken, this is why the UFC offers a stream on their website for the price of a PPV.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I've bought every event for the past 4-5 years. 

That being said, I also haven't bought a CD in a very long time because of Torrent sites. However, had I never discovered torrent sites, I wouldn't be buying the CDs. I'd be far less into music and would have gone to fewer concerts.

It has been shown pretty conclusively that pirated music actually increases profits because it allows the average music lover, who wouldn't normally listen to music out of their usual genres, to listen to a greater variety. Basically, it increases exposure to artists across the board.

Because of this, Lorenzo might want to think twice about how hard he wants people to fight to stop these streams. He might be pulling the old, "Cut of your nose to Spite your face" move. Bad call.


----------



## ClusteR (Dec 30, 2007)

I wonder which number in the 140,000 I was....


----------



## Fight4Christ (Nov 22, 2009)

my cousin usually buys the PPV then records it with his Comcast DVR. The next day he throws it onto a blank DVD. Who wants to buy the DVD after paying so much for the PPV haha.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this is why the UFC offers a stream on their website for the price of a PPV.


Ah that's right! I dunno how I forgot about that, I talked about it earlier!

Well, I still believe that it gives exposure to the people who just wouldn't buy it either way.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I cant believe how many people on here dont rent the events. Like dont get me wrong I torrent music and movies like the best of them. But streaming UFC is just so crappy quality. UFC is my favorite sport and I support every event. I'll rewatch the fights if there good the next day on the net but I gotta see everyone live with good quality. Its not like it costs 50 everytime, get a group and chip in or go to the bar cause streaming just blows. I did it twice cause I never had access to ppv and it sucked both times. RENT THE PPV's dont be cheap. UFC is the best.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I live in Finland so I can't buy the PPVs... Without torrents I never would have gotten into UFC and MMA in the first place. And, thus, I would never have bought UFC and Pride dvds and merchandise.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Private streams FTW.
> 
> Call me selective, but the world is falling apart, and I'm not spending all of my money on something others are getting for free.


ha ha , "the world is falling apart"! You're so right. I buy most cards, but I understand where your coming from.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> free (copyright-violating) internet access to shows are a huge part of the reason MMA has blown up. lorenzo, like many big media providers, has fallen prey to the delusion that every viewer who watches illicitly is a lost buy. That simply is not true.


Agree. If I decide not to buy the ppv there are only 2 options 1)Watch free on internet or 2) Not watch untill later( for free)


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> I cant believe how many people on here dont rent the events. Like dont get me wrong I torrent music and movies like the best of them. But streaming UFC is just so crappy quality. UFC is my favorite sport and I support every event. I'll rewatch the fights if there good the next day on the net but I gotta see everyone live with good quality. Its not like it costs 50 everytime, get a group and chip in or go to the bar cause streaming just blows. I did it twice cause I never had access to ppv and it sucked both times. RENT THE PPV's dont be cheap. UFC is the best.


lol, my stream is perfect quality everytime, you misunderstand allot of us dont do crappy streams, we watch the best. I hook my computer up to my tv and stream every event in which I usually have people come over and watch the fight with me and no one can not tell if it is live or not


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Every stream i've used has been bad quality, I don't know where you get these hq ones. I usually buy the stacked cards, but i'm not gonna pay for a card of people i'm so so interested about.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

M_D said:


> lol, my stream is perfect quality everytime, you misunderstand allot of us dont do crappy streams, we watch the best. I hook my computer up to my tv and stream every event in which I usually have people come over and watch the fight with me and no one can not tell if it is live or not


Hell yeah...I've never had anything but a clear constant stream though I've rigged a system to look and find the strongest quality so me and others can watch and switch streams if there is a break not too hard.

To all the other streamers out there - "way to stick it to the man" because as you know he is sticking it to us 10X worse.

Peace and god bless to you all and yours this holliday season.

-Josh


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't order them, 'cause I don't have a telephone line with Dish to make them available. My connection isn't fast enough to order them, and make it worthwhile to receive the HQ version from UFC.com for $50.

**** you, Fertitta.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Ridiculous nobody these days has that kind of money to spend on 3-4 hours of entertainment unless you're f*ckin' rich. I know to the Fertita's 50$ isn't sh*t, but when it comes down to putting gas in your car or food on your table $50 is crucial to most people I know. If they were reasonably priced they would sell a hell of a lot more than if they step up enforcement of piracy laws. If they don't like people streaming lower the cost or find an alternative ie a channel you pay a certain amount a month for UFC programming including interviews, unleased, all access, and live fights.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

I have just found a stream for strikeforce, we dont get it in the uk so what else can a man do?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I can has?


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

personally since i live most of the time in europe now i just download the torrent the next day because we dont have ppv or any way to get ufc..but when im in toronto i usually go to boston pizza or another bar/restorant to watch it... back in da days i used to have the free satellite so id get ufc and pride for free...but really if its not a card with fights i want to see id just wait untill the next day and get it at the chinese bootleggers they have it even faster than the torrent sites . as for buying the actual ppv 40 bucks by your self thats just insane


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

hellholming said:


> I live in Finland so I can't buy the PPVs... Without torrents I never would have gotten into UFC and MMA in the first place. And, thus, I would never have bought UFC and Pride dvds and merchandise.


honestly they should give the ufc for free in some european countrys especially the balkans and others because most people dont even know what mma is and the small percentage of fans have no other choice to download the torrent. i remember they put the cro cop fight against al turk on croatian tv live but only that fight. they should start doing like the nba and get marketing dollers in european and asian countrys


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I often get ufc torrents, but mostly i just go to the bars.
I do feel bout however for the fighters only, not the ufc.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I usually just order the PPV and invite people or go to Hooters with my friends. However I don't look down upon people who choose, well er _different_ ways of viewing the UFC PPV's..:laugh:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am usually out somewhere as well with a group of friends as well. I like the atmosphere better than being at home with a few friends. Usually just buy some food and hang out and watch the fights.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am usually out somewhere as well with a group of friends as well. I like the atmosphere better than being at home with a few friends. Usually just buy some food and hang out and watch the fights.


I tried going to the bars to watch the fights but I just could not get into it tons of drunk people stumbling around shouting so loud i cant talk to the person next to me about complete rubrish and if they new anything about mma would be saying things completely different. then there is always the group that wants to fight everyone in which in case my friends always seam to have to say something to then i have to go save my friends, I think i just cant stand drunk people in general.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

M_D said:


> I tried going to the bars to watch the fights but I just could not get into it tons of drunk people stumbling around shouting so loud i cant talk to the person next to me about complete rubrish and if they new anything about mma would be saying things completely different. then there is always the group that wants to fight everyone in which in case my friends always seam to have to say something to then i have to go save my friends, I think i just cant stand drunk people in general.


The place I go to is called Gators. There is a bar but it is a sports bar with a lot of normal resturant type seating. There are some drunk people but for the most part people are there to actually watch the fights. So it isn't bad! I go there, Friendly Confines, Hooters, or Buffalo Wild Wings. :thumbsup:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The place I go to is called Gators. There is a bar but it is a sports bar with a lot of normal resturant type seating. There are some drunk people but for the most part people are there to actually watch the fights. So it isn't bad! I go there, Friendly Confines, Hooters, or Buffalo Wild Wings. :thumbsup:


yeah i think i messed up and just went to a regular bar and it was a really bad experience i might try a fw of the places you mentioned, worth a shot and heck with hooters even if the customers are bad there is always the waitresses great um.. conversational skills to keep me company


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

M_D said:


> yeah i think i messed up and just went to a regular bar and it was a really bad experience i might try a fw of the places you mentioned, worth a shot and heck with hooters even if the customers are bad there is always the waitresses great um.. conversational skills to keep me company


Haha yeah Hooters was cool. We usually got a crap ton of wings and everyone pitched in and we just and watched the fights.


----------

